# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Подскажите по Браузерам

## митрофан

Скажите какой самый безопасный и быстрый  браузер:
1. Mozilla Firefox
2. IE8
3. Или как сейчас часто советуют браузер Гугл Хром

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Nvidia

Можно Гугль Хром - он лёгкий.
По безопасности хорош Mozilla Firefox, так как среди дополнений имеет блокировку Ява Скриптов и прочей нечисти. Но он потяжелее будет, нежели Гугль Хром
ИЕ - дырявый.

----------


## митрофан

я вот установил хром и мозилу, да мозила медленнее но действительно есть много наворотов
на хроме я тоже нашел и яву блокировать и рекламу и рейтинг сайтов.
посмотрим

----------


## Bacardi

Самый быстрый браузер - Opera!
Что-то среднее по скорости и безопасности - Google Chrome!

----------


## Nvidia

> Самый быстрый браузер - Opera!


Опера более уязвима по безопасности, нежели Мазилла

----------


## Bacardi

Мозилла со своими примочками перебарщивает!

----------


## neotrance

> Мозилла со своими примочками перебарщивает!


Поддерживаю!

Каждый раз, когда выходит какая-то новая супер рекламированый баузер от Итернет Експлорер или Мазила (в последнее времья Гугл Хром) стараюсь пробовать.
Но постоянно разочаровывают в скорости загрузки веб-страниц!

----------

